# golabki



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

watching the news, i heard a lot of ukrainians are headed to poland which made me think of polski kelbasa which got me to thinking stuffed cabbage. any body got a good antique/grandma recipe? i've always peeled the outer leaves off, mixed the rest of the cabbage with ground meat or hot sausage, onions, egg, tomatoes, carrots, garlic, and rice. then mixed it by hand and rolled the whole thing up in the blanched cabbage leaves. baked.
starting to get the stuff together but i'll post some pics tmr pm.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, lawd. i forgot to ask since this is talking about poland and ukraine it might should have been in the politics section.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> oh, lawd. i forgot to ask since this is talking about poland and ukraine it might should have been in the politics section.
> jack


We have a post wherever you want policy now. It helps from offending people.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jack, look up Polish Pigeons. My Mom still makes them and were German, Italian and Irish. Grew up in Pa. though and the area was a melting pot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, skip, i read that on a recipe i looked up. said the word was polish for pigeon because the single cabbage leaves rolled up looked like a pigeon breast. interesting. i don't know where i got the idea to just roll the stuffing all up in one ball. when it's done, i just let it cool a bit and then slice it like meat loaf. imma try this single leaf style since it is old world polish cuisine.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What’s the polish dish that’s like a hand pie? had one once in wisc and it was basically meat,cabbage,onions and seasonings but it was not a pierogi dumpling.. more like a meat pie but so good, almost empanada size.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

golobki
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

another recipe i looked up said golabski is eaten with pierogis
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jack, leave out the tomatoes and carrots....and once you wrap the individual golabki in the blanched cabbage leaves, layer them and cook in the stock from blanching the cabbage.

When the cabbage is cooked( soft) place the finished golabki on plates and cover with a tomato sauce you cook while the golabki are cooking. I chop up cooked cabbage and add along with thyme, salt and pepper.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

king, can you pm that recipe?
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I think y'all should petition Jack to drop some of these goodies off at my house since he drives right passed it from his work and I can give you an unbiased assessment of his cooking. Might even be a nasty light in it for him....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mark, i'll make arrangements with my neighbors. they always get most of what i cook. been here 2 yrs and they haven't complained yet or gone to the doc. lol.
jack


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have my grandmother's holubtsi recipe but it has never been shared with anyone outside the family. She also made some bad ass varenyky that I have the recipe for as well. Do you have good intentions?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

holubtsi and varenyky 
had to look it up cause i'm not familiar with ukrainian and polish dishes. i have a pretty good recipe for pierogis but the ukrainian stuffed cabbage i will wait to see how this polish turns out. like i said, i have always made stuffed cabbage, but it was my variations cause i liked it.
jack


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

jack2 said:


> holubtsi and varenyky
> had to look it up cause i'm not familiar with ukrainian and polish dishes. i have a pretty good recipe for pierogis but the ukrainian stuffed cabbage i will wait to see how this polish turns out. like i said, i have always made stuffed cabbage, but it was my variations cause i liked it.
> jack


Let me know if you want em I would be happy to share.


----------

